# Gilden Aktualisierung



## Dragonduster (18. August 2006)

Eine Frage:
Warum werden Chars nciht aus der Gildenliste entfernt, wenn sie die Gilde verlassen?

Besteht die Möglichkeit der Löschung von bestimmten Chars?


----------



## JokerGermany (19. August 2006)

Dragonduster schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Warum werden Chars nciht aus der Gildenliste entfernt, wenn sie die Gilde verlassen?
> 
> Besteht die Möglichkeit der Löschung von bestimmten Chars?



1. Weil sie keine Daten mehr nach dem rausschmiss an Blasc gesendet haben.


2. Nein, dass ist nicht möglich.
In 3 Monaten ist der Char aus eurer Liste (außer er aktualisiert Blasc wieder)


----------



## Addams (29. August 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> 1. Weil sie keine Daten mehr nach dem rausschmiss an Blasc gesendet haben.
> 2. Nein, dass ist nicht möglich.
> In 3 Monaten ist der Char aus eurer Liste (außer er aktualisiert Blasc wieder)



Hmm, vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, irgendwie die Möglichkeit im Blasc-Client einzubinden, Chars explizit zu löschen!? Bei uns in der Gilde tummelt sich nämlich auch die ein oder andere "Leiche" herum, die ich gerne löschen (lassen) würde. Und drei Monate ist schon ein ziemlich langer Zeitraum, und macht es quasi unmöglich, die Gilde auf einem annähernd aktuellen Stand zu halten.

Grüße
Addams

Gilde: fetthändigeTrottel
Realm: Theradras

Für die Horde!!!^^


----------



## Regnor (29. August 2006)

Hallo Addams,
so eine Funktion ist von uns aus schon angedacht und es wird sowas auch geben. Nur kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen wann wir dieses Feature veröffentlichen. Aber es wird definitiv sowas geben.

Gruß Regnor



Addams schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, irgendwie die Möglichkeit im Blasc-Client einzubinden, Chars explizit zu löschen!? Bei uns in der Gilde tummelt sich nämlich auch die ein oder andere "Leiche" herum, die ich gerne löschen (lassen) würde. Und drei Monate ist schon ein ziemlich langer Zeitraum, und macht es quasi unmöglich, die Gilde auf einem annähernd aktuellen Stand zu halten.
> 
> Grüße
> Addams
> ...


----------



## Addams (29. August 2006)

Oha, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Okay, dann warte ich einfach noch ab, bis es dieses Feature gibt. Thx!!!


----------



## BigWhoop (31. August 2006)

dazu kann ich nur sagen hohlt euch die Daten von Blasc auf eure eigene DB und dann könnte ihr bestimmte Leute beim auslesen einfach Unterdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg BigWhoop


----------



## BigWhoop (31. August 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur sagen hohlt euch die Daten von Blasc auf eure eigene DB und dann könnte ihr bestimmte Leute beim auslesen einfach Unterdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ *angemeldet*


----------

